# Family Emergency Update



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I had planned to travel from my home near Charlotte, NC to visit my parents in the NC mountains near Asheville this past weekend. They're both in their 80's and we try to see them as often as possible. But on Wednesday afternoon I got a hysterical phone call from my mother. She was at the side of the road waiting for an ambulance. She and my dad were broadsided by a fast moving car and their mini van had flipped over on its side. My dad did pull out across the intersection in front of the car and he was charged, but the other driver made no attempt to slow, brake, or change lanes, which made the impact worse. My dad is okay--badly banged up and his back hurts. My mom takes Coumadin, so she is one big grape-colored bruise and she also has a cracked pelvis. She's still in the hospital in Asheville because she has an irregular heartbeat. The other driver is okay. My parents had their two Chihuahuas with them and both dogs are okay, though one got cut up a little. A kind stranger took them in until my niece and I could arrive from 3 hours away. Otherwise the police were going to turn them over to animal control. Anyway, it's been a rough few days and it's not over yet. My mom is supposed to be released to a rehab center, but my niece and I have to find one close to us and make the arrangements and we also have to take care of my dad. We brought him back to Charlotte with us. He's on pain meds and so has become very confused and keeps telling us the police confiscated his van and he needs a lawyer to go get it. We told him it was totaled and we even let him see it when we went to the tow yard to get their personal effects, but he says all they have to do is sweep up the broken glass and put in a new windshield. It's really heartbreaking to see him like this. But thank God they survived. They only recently got the van, a used Toyota. Until then they had been driving a small pickup for the past 12 years. I'm convinced they would have been killed in that little truck with no side airbags. Still shook up. I just wanted my friends here at Kindleboards to know.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh how awful!  Sending good wishes for quick recovery to your parents.  And hugs to you.  And a thank you to the kind stranger who is taking care of the dogs.


This reminds us all again that in one short instant life can get turned upside down...  be safe, everyone.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so glad everyone is okay.  I'll keep your family in my prayers.  Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hope your parents are better soon, LC, and the little dog who was cut. What a shock for you. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My mother broke her hip at age 84. She has to walk with a cane sometimes, but she recovered nicely. Hope your mother does the same. 

Have you talked to the doctor about your father's confusion? He may need different meds.

Prayers and hugs and keep us posted.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery for your parents and support for you as you deal with the situation.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad everyone is OK. Hope everyone recovers quickly. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family.  I'm glad to hear that everyone survived - you are right, the outcome could have been much worse. We are here for you - keep us posted as you can.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How scary for you and your family. I hope that your mother and father recover quickly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My heart and my prayers go out to you and your parents.  They are ok; and that is the important thing.  Keep us posted.  My cousin was up from Charlotte this weekend.  

I will continue to keep you in my thoughts.  All the best.  Keep us posted.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I will just say ditto to everyone else's wishes, good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Will be in prayer for your parents - their quick recovery and calm serenity.
But also for you as you help them - please be careful to not overtax yourself.
At this time you can provide so much help to them, a good and loving child (what every parent dreams of).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

~HUGS~


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm glad everyone is going to be ok. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll keep your family in my prayers. Take care


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hugs and prayers to you, your neice and your parents.  
deb


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family! Hopes for a quick recovery for your parents and so very glad the doggies were alright too!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

What a traumatic experience! It's specially hard for older people - my m-i-l spent five weeks in hospital this year after what would have been a minor fall for someone less frail.

I'm glad it was no worse, and that a kind stranger was there for those poor little dogs. You and your parents will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope they get well quickly. It is hard when you are older and you get so confused. I will be praying for both of them.

When my Grandparents were at the same age, they were broadsided. It was Grandpa's fault. I remember arriving at the hospital and he was upset with my Grandma and kept telling her that it was her fault. I finally asked him why it was her fault as she didn't drive. He told me that they were hit on her side and she was suppose to be watching for coming cars on her side of the car. He was really upset more because he knew they were going to take his license away. That was hard.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I hope they get well quickly. It is hard when you are older and you get so confused. I will be praying for both of them.
> 
> When my Grandparents were at the same age, they were broadsided. It was Grandpa's fault. I remember arriving at the hospital and he was upset with my Grandma and kept telling her that it was her fault. I finally asked him why it was her fault as she didn't drive. He told me that they were hit on her side and she was suppose to be watching for coming cars on her side of the car. He was really upset more because he knew they were going to take his license away. That was hard.


I am saying prayers for you and your family. Please be sure the doctors are aware of your Dad's confusion. There could be many reasons and he should be checked out for it.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Oh NO!! I am so glad they are alright. How awful for them. Positive vibes headed out to all of you.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and support. It means so much to me. My dad was much less confused yesterday afternoon and that was such a relief. My mom is supposed to be released to a rehab center in Charlotte. My niece and I have worked very hard on finding a place, checking it out, and then coordinating between the hospital in Asheville and here. We hoped we can move her here today.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sending healing energy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family today.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sending more healing energy. You and your daughter need it to. I know what it is to take care of elderly parents.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just checked in for an update. Glad things are improving. Hope your mother's move goes well.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My mother is doing better. She arrived at the rehab hospital yesterday and was very tired. She had actually become anemic from all the bruising. Today she is in much better spirits. I brought her some CD's of soft soothing music and some books. Tomorrow the hospital will allow us to bring her little dogs to visit and she's really looking forward to that. Thank you all so much for caring.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> My mother is doing better. She arrived at the rehab hospital yesterday and was very tired. She had actually become anemic from all the bruising. Today she is in much better spirits. I brought her some CD's of soft soothing music and some books. Tomorrow the hospital will allow us to bring her little dogs to visit and she's really looking forward to that. Thank you all so much for caring.


That's a place that cares about its patients. Seeing her dogs will be just the boost your Mom needs.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Sending more healing energy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad your mom is improving and the rehab hospital sounds like a good place.  Seeing her little dogs will help her out a lot.  Still sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Another update. My mother is progressing nicely and says to thank everyone for their prayers and healing energy and kind thoughts. She is able to use a walker now for a few minutes a day and we're hoping that after she sees the orthopedic doctor tomorrow, she'll be released to home rehab. Of course, she can't go back to Florida yet. She'll have to stay with my niece here in Charlotte until she's on her feet and can travel.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

What wonderful news!  Continuing to send prayers you way.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great update. Sending more healing energy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wonderful update.  Still sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So glad for the good updates. To give you a smile I hope - I reattach Night Camp last week and was coming here to tell you how much I enjoyed it ...



Edited. To say that was supposed to say I read Night Camp.  Lol. Reattach were DID that come from hehehe


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Good news! I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

SO glad that things are looking up.  Kudos.  Such a sigh of relief.  Power of Prayer is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> SO glad that things are looking up. Kudos. Such a sigh of relief. Power of Prayer is a wonderful thing.


Power of Prayer! BELIEVE in IT... BELIEVE in HIM!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Power of Prayer! BELIEVE in IT... BELIEVE in HIM!


and friends...like Meredith. Friends can be of such a great help and comfort.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much. My mom is now able to walk with a cane and we hope she will be home from the rehab hospital in a few days. Yes, prayer is powerful and it does work.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

So glad to hear she is recovering. Hope she is home soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Great news!  May God continue to bless you all.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for the update.  I am happy things are going well.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Made my day.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so happy to report that my mother came home from the hospital yesterday. She's still using a walker, but is expected to make a full recovery. Thank you all so much for your prayers and good wishes.

Linda


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Afraid this thread slipped under my radar, but I'm glad to hear things seem to be working out OK.

One word of advice regarding the walker: if the doctors say she's supposed to use it, make sure she does. My mother has ended up with a couple hospitalizations due to falls when she could have been using her walker, but decided she didn't really need to. (She suffers from osteoporosis among other things, so any fall is a potential for a broken bone.)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great to hear, Linda.  I hope she only continues to get better!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update; glad to hear she is home!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's hoping that your parents recover swiftly...and don't forget to take a little time to take care of yourself. Be well.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I missed seeing this before now, too. I hope things continue to improve. T&Ps going out!


----------

